# Khu vui chơi trẻ em kết hợp cafe tại TP HCM không thể bỏ qua



## Vy Thảo (7/6/21)

*The Tree House hay Nhà Cây là khu vui chơi trẻ em kết hợp kết hợp không gian cà phê nghỉ ngơi cho bố mẹ.*

Thành lập từ năm 2018, Nhà Cây là một trong những đơn vị tiên phong trong mô hình khu vui chơi kết hợp cafe, với kinh nghiệm phục vụ rất nhiều gia đình đến vui chơi. Đến Nhà Cây, ba mẹ không còn phải lo ngại khi đi chơi mà sợ vướng con nhỏ, tìm nơi tụ tập bạn bè mà sợ không có chỗ cho các bé vui chơi.





Không giống như những khu vui chơi khác, Nhà Cây là khu vui chơi cho bé áp dụng yếu tố giáo trí, thông qua các trò chơi tại Nhà Cây, bé được phát triển toàn diện các kỹ năng, bài học cơ bản trong cuộc sống. Đến Nhà  ây, các bé sẽ có sân chơi tự nhiên gần gũi, thỏa sức sáng tạo bên các giáo cụ, đồ chơi cùng không gian rộng rãi giúp bé tự mình xây dựng nên những trò chơi sáng tạo theo ý muốn của riêng mình, tùy vào sự sáng tạo mà các bé có thể xây dựng nên trò chơi riêng, với luật chơi riêng.




Nhà Cây phù hợp cho bé ở mọi lứa tuổi, các trò chơi tại đây được chia thành nhiều khu vực phù hợp với nhu cầu, sở thích của nhiều bé. Các bé lớn thích khám phá, năng động thỏa sức vui chơi khu vực nhà banh, góc hóa trang, vách leo núi trong nhà ở tầng vận động. Nhà Cây còn có phòng riêng cho các bé dưới 2 tuổi, phòng montessori với những bộ ghép hình đa giác, phòng linh tinh, bé vừa vui chơi tự do vừa kích thích sự sáng tạo và trí tưởng tượng phong phú.





Tại Nhà Cây, tất cả các khu vực chơi của bé đều có camera giám sát. Thay vì bận tâm phải chạy theo giữ bé thì đến Nhà Cây phụ huynh có thể yên tâm thưởng thức các loại món ăn nước uống, thư giãn vừa quan sát con mình vui chơi an toàn dưới sự giám sát của các bạn nhân viên. Vấn đề vệ sinh, an toàn cho bé luôn được Nhà Cây đặt lên hàng đầu, các bé đến Nhà Cây đều được rửa tay bằng nước sát khuẩn. Vật dụng đồ chơi tại Nhà Cây luôn được vệ sinh tiệt trùng kĩ càng định kỳ, mỗi tuần Nhà Cây đều tổng vệ sinh và xịt khử trùng toàn bộ không gian, khu vui chơi, đồ chơi liên tục được hút bụi và vệ sinh mỗi 4 tiếng đồng hồ, banh trong nhà banh được lau từng quả. Đặc biệt, tất cả các góc tường, góc cầu thang đều được bọc mút xốp, mỗi bậc cầu thang đều được gắn thêm thanh chống trượt đảm bảo an toàn cho bé khi vui chơi.





Dù là một khu vui chơi hiện đại nhưng giá vé Nhà Cây lại cực kỳ bình dân, chỉ 40k/vé vui chơi không giới hạn thời gian cho bé (đã kèm 1 phụ huynh). Menu đồ ăn thức uống tại đây cũng rất đa dạng, có cả đồ ăn vặt lẫn đồ ăn mặn như cơm chiên dương châu, mì ý với giá phải chăng, chỉ từ 19k - 49k.

Bên cạnh đó, Nhà Cây còn cung cấp không gian tổ chức tiệc ấm cúng cho gia đình, nhóm bạn, nhóm trường,… đa dạng như tiệc sinh nhật, tiệc liên hoan cuối năm, offline cho nhóm bạn bè có con nhỏ. Không gian Nhà Cây ấm cúng, gần gũi nên khi tổ chức tiệc ba mẹ cứ yên tâm vì hoàn toàn có thể kiểm soát và đảm bảo an toàn cho các bé cũng như toàn bộ khách dự tiệc.




Nằm ở địa chỉ *128G Nguyễn Đình Chính, phường 8, Phú Nhuận*, Nhà Cây hứa hẹn sẽ là một khu vui chơi mang đến cho bố mẹ và các bé những giây phút thư giãn thật sự thú vị, sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo để tụ tập vào cuối tuần.


----------

